# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مصاحبه رشته فوریت پزشکی و مشکل bmi (وزن)

## A.H.M

سلام
طبق اخرین دفترچه استخدامی وزرات بهداشت برای شرکت در مصاحبه فوریت پزشکی حداقل باید 165 سانت قد داشته باشی و bmi زیر 30 داشتی باشی
من الان قدم 173 سانته و وزنم 100 کیلو
باید تا مصاحبه حداقل 85 کیلو بشم

اولا بنظرتون مصاحبه کیه?
و تا مصاحبه ایا میشه 15. تا 20 کیلو کم کرد و اگر اره چطور میشه???

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام
> طبق اخرین دفترچه استخدامی وزرات بهداشت برای شرکت در مصاحبه فوریت پزشکی حداقل باید 165 سانت قد داشته باشی و bmi زیر 30 داشتی باشی
> من الان قدم 173 سانته و وزنم 100 کیلو
> باید تا مصاحبه حداقل 85 کیلو بشم
> 
> اولا بنظرتون مصاحبه کیه?
> و تا مصاحبه ایا میشه 15. تا 20 کیلو کم کرد و اگر اره چطور میشه???


تا قبول شی و بری مصاحبه وقت میشه.قبلنا جدی نبودن الان حساسن رو bmi

----------


## A . H

من 164 هستم! یعنی رد میکنند ؟

----------


## A.H.M

> تا قبول شی و بری مصاحبه وقت میشه.قبلنا جدی نبودن الان حساسن رو bmi


تقریبی میتونی بگی مصاحبه کی برگزاز میشه
بعد سوال عقیدتی سیاسی هم میپرسن?

راستی bmi یکم بالای 30 باشه مثلا 30.5 رد میشی یا با یه تبصره قبول میکنن

راستی جریان گواهی نامه چیه?? اگه نداشته باشی تعهد میدی قبول میکنن?

----------


## bbehzad

> تقریبی میتونی بگی مصاحبه کی برگزاز میشه
> بعد سوال عقیدتی سیاسی هم میپرسن?
> 
> راستی bmi یکم بالای 30 باشه مثلا 30.5 رد میشی یا با یه تبصره قبول میکنن
> 
> راستی جریان گواهی نامه چیه?? اگه نداشته باشی تعهد میدی قبول میکنن?


مصاحبشم قبلنا نیمه متمرکز بود ابان میفتاد.ببین باید تو یه ماه وزن کم کنی.چون رشته ایه که کار داره رقابت توش سنگینه.مصاحبه سیاسی نداره.گواهی نامه هم مهم نیست تعهد میگرن.8کیلو کم کنی تست ورزشو خوب بدی حله.

----------

